# Orchard autoCare - Interior Wizzard



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Orchard Car Care - Interior Wizzard

500ml - £9.95
1L - £14.95

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
I must admit I have looked for and not been able to find any manufacturers information as yet as (given the fledgling nature of OCC), however, the information I have is to apply by microfibre and buff to leave a great finish. Again, as per the Glass Cleanse review, I would not expect anything less than a cracking product to be brought to a very competitive market.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
The 11 year old steering wheel and interior door handles of a 2000 Fiat Punto.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*
The product reminded me of the most bizarre things, an aftershave balm I use. This bodes well on a psychological level. The creamy, almost milky appearance was pleasant, and I found it cleaned very well indeed, especially on the door handles where there was plenty to contend with. The steering wheel was more of a challenge, with the rim being well worn. That aside, again here it excelled and removed plenty of ground in dirt, which is quite surprising as on first impressions, it seemed clean. The wheel centre is where you can see the benefits of the dressing aspect (see photos below). The 50/50 shows the as new sheen Interior Wizzard gives to the dark grey plastics. A nice touch indeed.

Another bonus to top it off? Very little product is required to achieve the results, which in these dark and dismal financial times, is a blessing.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*
If you want an all in one cleaner and dressing product that will not break the bank, and will give credible results, without that hideous 'taxi shine' you see in many interior dressings, Interior Wizzard is the one for you.

Before (wheel):









50/50 of steering wheel:









Thanks to Ronnie @ OCC for providing the sample for review :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Nick.... Once our site is up and runing all the info will be available.


----------

